# Police Name Webcam Suicide Man



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Police Name Webcam Suicide Man*

(www.24dash.com) 
Police have named a man who was found dead after apparently committing suicide while using a webcam in an internet chatroom. The body of Kevin Neil Whitrick, 42, was discovered at an address in Telford, Shropshire, after police forced their way into the property.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

A father-of-two hanged himself live over the internet in Britain's first 'cyber suicide'.
Kevin Whitrick, 42, took his life after being goaded by dozens of chatroom users from across the world who initially believed he was play acting.
But as they watched in horror, Mr Whitrick climbed onto a chair, smashed through a ceiling and then hanged himself with a piece of rope.

Stunned by what they had witnessed - broadcast on a popular chatroom website used by millions of people across the globe - chatroom users immediately contacted the police.
Officers rushed to the electrician's home in the Wellington area of Shropshire within minutes, smashing down the door to try to save him.









Kevin Whitrick had two 12-year-olds who he visited regularly

But despite their efforts to save him, he was pronounced dead at the scene.

Last night it emerged that Mr Whitrick had been suffering from depression after being badly injured in a car crash last year.
Friends said that the breakdown of his marriage with wife, Paula - with whom he had 12-year-old twins - and the recent death of his father had also been causing him some distress.
Mr Whitrick told users of web-chat site PalTalk what he was going to do two hours before he killed himself on Wednesday night.
He was logged on with around 50 other users to a special "insult" chatroom where people "have a go at each other". 
Today distraught users of the site said that they felt sick and had previously thought the web broadcast was a hoax.
They confirmed Mr Whitrick told friends in the internet chat room of his plans to kill himself but, thinking he was joking, they egged him on telling him to make sure the his webcam was on.
Mr Whitrick, using the user-name Shyboy-17-1, switched on his webcam and went ahead with his grisly plan.
One anonymous user said: "He tied a rope around an uncovered ceiling joist and stood on the chair as he tied the rope around his neck.
"Some of us chatroom users, talking to Kevin over text chat, microphones and video tried to convince him to step down, but others egged him on telling him to get on with it.
"We just couldn't believe he was doing it - it was surreal.
"One chatter said: 'F***ing do it, get on with it, get it round your neck. For F***'s sake he can't even do this properly'." 
Another user who did not wish to be named said: "When Kevin stepped off the chair and was left dangling, the mood in the chatroom changed and people began to realise what they had just seen. 
"We started asking if anyone knew where he lived and saying they should contact the police.
"I think someone contacted the police in their local area but sadly no one could get to him in time." 
Shortly after, moderators on the site closed the feed from Kevin's webcam.
*'Considerate and kind'*
Mr Whitrick had been living in his flat, a converted house, after splitting from his wife Paula two years ago. 
The couple, who married in 1988, had 12-year-old twins Lewis and Melissa who live with their mother in a three-bedroom, semi-detached home close by.
They are said to have visited their dad, who worked at family firm RMW electrical services in Shrewsbury, at weekends. His older brother Malcolm Whitrick is an associate director at Shrewsbury Town Football Club.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...man+commits+suicide+on+live+webcam/article.do


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

sounds like something you would see on t.v.
thats just sad, but it is amazing though, how through technology that something like that could be broadcast all over the world for all to witness. gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

stupid


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

1. You gotta be pretty dumb to commit suicide....
2. You gotta be SUPER dumb to do it because somebody said so.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

darwin at work


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

It's sad. Allot of people don't realise how bad depression can actually get. It's something you can't control. I always thought that people with depression were just seeking attention until I met someone with a sever case of it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

Thought this looked familiar http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27185


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

Dude I would give you props but I've given you my amount for now and have to spread some around...to that end you beat the "MACHINE"!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

Talking about the NPD / KW post war---whats up with Danman and his 400+ rep points....how the hell do you get that many rep points in such a short time period. DANMAN whats your secret---> Did you hack masscops and change it yourself???


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

It was established that danman is 18 years old, likes puppies, kittens, and long walks in the rain....so instead of playing highschool games to gt more rep points, someone gave him 400+ just for the STFU factor.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

From what I understand 209, Danman put in his sig. "Can I have some Rep points?" or something like that. I think one of the Admin's as a joke gave them to him. Yesterday Everyone was questioning it. Sometime in the afternoon KW and Dan were having a discussion in the chat box about them and there was a little altercation and that was it.

Now I do not want to take sides with Dan or KW neither of them have done anything to cause any beef with me, but I do agree with KW that Rep points should be earned.

I will also say that I think the whole Rep points joke may have gone a bit too far due to all the comotion it has churned up.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Chatroom users 'egged on father to kill himself live on webcam'*

I guess I missed the showdown yesterday thanks guyes for filling me in.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

What the hell are the rep points for?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

for gai little children who need them.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Stevec said:


> What the hell are the rep points for?


Go to your user cp and scroll down. Its when people say good or bad things about your post.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess I still don't understand. Is there something they have to press to give rep points or.. I have never seen them before on any other forums.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Click KARMA at the top right of the post


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh ok I see now. Thank you.


----------

